# VISIT MUSEUM PATRIOT OF KUBINKA (MOSCOW)2020



## lomcovak (Nov 29, 2020)

VISIT TO THE PATRIOT MUSEUM OF KUBINKA NEAR MOSCOW, WHERE I FOUND A BEAUTIFUL SNOW BUT WITH WONDERFUL PLANES AND HELICOPTERS AND SMALL DRONES AND ROCKETS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 30, 2020)

Try again in summer and try talking normally instead of shouting

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2020)

Good one!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice stills, great to see. Would like to get there one day. Kubinka complex is massive and incorporates the Tank Museum (which has goodies such as the surviving Maus tank) as well, although a lot of the stuff from there has been moved to Patriot Park. There is a rumour that aircraft from Monino (on the other side of Moscow Oblast) will move to Kubinka, but the larger types that can't be moved will be scrapped, I soooo hope that's not the case.


----------

